# NEW JERSEY GOLD COAST | Projects & Construction



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Another day, another walk around - this time covering Newark Ave, Journal Square, and...uhh, "Soho West".

Building between Jersey Ave and Columbus


Maxwell Alley building






Between Newark and First


With the empty lot in front, cleared for presumably more apartments or condos




Work starting on BGT's "Galleon" site




Recently sold lots on 5th Street




More 5th Street




Monmouth Street


4th Street


Newark Ave


J2








3 Journal Square - don't think it changed since I was last here


500 Summit






Road construction


Skillman Avenue/JFK Boulevard:
There appear to be at least 3 buildings under construction here. Not much I could find on this project other than this: http://jclist.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=4882















small random projects




Building next to General Pencil Co




Bonus skyline shot


Cast Iron Lofts 2/Soho West










Future light rail station site? Don't think so, but not sure


Blue Stone Holdings site








This building on 10th is going up fast






other small projects






Marin Hotel




70 Columbus


Bonus: Pedestrian plaza shots and upcoming bars/restaurants


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

And from today - Grand Ave, Communipaw, McGinley Square/Bergen Lafayette (I'm still a little hazy on the exact boundaries of the neighborhoods)

235 Grand site


Bright Street






460 Grand site


Bergen-Lafayette






Storage




The Beacon








Nearby




JFK (69 Bentley Ave)


642-646 Communipaw Ave
http://www.thejcra.org/index.php?p=project-details&pid=93




The Beacon, looming large


Charles&Co


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Glad to see that the Beacon has managed to chug along. It's an impressive complex. Probably the biggest Art Deco housing complex I know of.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Small update from Tuesday...

*URL Harborside & New Trump tower*


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Skyline from Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr

* Marin Hotel*


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr

*160 Morgan Street*


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


The Ever Changing face of Downtown Jersey City by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

From Tuesday - future Canal Crossing area and Berry Lane park, and surroundings.

Canal Crossing - remediation ongoing








Berry Lane Park












Baker Building (234 Suydam)








Random Ocean Ave/Bergen-Lafayette construction






50 Regent


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Huge update of mainly smaller projects - Village/Hamilton Park/Harsimus Cove area



70 Columbus




80 Columbus




Morgan






Future Phases 2 and 3


Modera Lofts




Oakman






URL/Trump




New store on Grove by the former La Congita


Grove Street lot


Bay Street


"Columbus Corner" (its name on the JC Development Map)


Barrow and Columbus


Columbus/Jersey Ave




Columbus and Jersey Ave


The Columbus front of the Maxwell Alley building




Newark Ave




1st and Brunswick


107 Brunswick (recently completed and selling units)


1st St lot


397-401 3rd St




367 3rd St


"Galleon"




129 Brunswick


322 6th St


323 7th St


336 7th St


374 7th St


Division St


360 9th St




361 Newark Ave - new developer, is now going to look like this:






White Eagle Hall


377 5th St




Erie St Flats


220 3rd


212 3rd




222-224 1st


The One




M2


143 2nd


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Some pictures from last week:

The Morgan






Trump 2










URL










Powerhouse


Modera










The One




Park next to the One


143 2nd St


1st St Corridor


Parlay Studios, possible future site of a 9-story building


The Oakman




M2






The different brick on the building and the parking garage is kind of odd


Hyatt House


30 Montgomery lobby renovation


33 Park




Ellipse site




Liberty Towers ground level renovations - I'm not sure if this was already done for a while, but it looks like it's started leasing




New restaurant opening in 18 Park


----------



## jctraderdev (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys,
New poster year from downtown Jersey city. Anyone have any rendering of the new building that's coming up on Jersey Ave and Columbus? I was under the impression it is was going to be small 5 or six storey building keeping with other building in the area but then they just installed a huge crane.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't recall a tall building going up at that location? Theres projects down by Grand & Columbus that will need a crane.


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Last I saw that's a 7 story building. They may have just needed the tower crane due to logistics (it's an L-shaped site)


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Hoboken update - haven't really had a chance to figure out what each project is, so for most I'll just leave locations.

There's a ton more infill construction going on than I realized - figured most of the denser parts of Hoboken were pretty quiet.

Waterfront Center 3




Fields Construction project near the Viaduct


Another building nearby








1404 and 1414 Grand St








Big project on Washington St (wraps around City Bistro)










Another Fields construction site






900 Monroe






The Hanoben




301 Newark St




Various infill buildings - under construction or recently completed






































Future NJT Railyards development


Random sites and Hoboken buildings
































A few extra shots of the new building in Weehawken


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

2nd Update - JC Heights/West Side















Canal Crossing from the light rail


West Side
















NJCU West Campus - first building nearly complete








Bayfront area






A few bonus downtown shots


















28 Bright Street, now called Liberty Manor Condominiums (with rendering)


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Last update - Journal Square

j2












Journal Square Plaza 3 - not much change


Future view - where one of the Journal square projects will go (seriously losing track of the names, they are way too similar).


Newer buildings/soon to be destroyed buildings








Loew's Theater


500 Summit Ave site


100 Newkirk (Kennedy Lofts)


Site across the street


also on Newkirk


180 Baldwin Ave site




19 Rock and the site next door




Beacon


Montgomery Gardens - buildings are being demolished. Lower floors are ripped up




Catherine Todd Senior Apartments - the one high rise that will remain








County Prep High School expansion


Bright and Varick site (site of the 87 micro-unit building)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Why are they tearing down those newer buildings?


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, poorly worded. It's pictures of newer buildings, and then also pictures of buildings that are on their way out.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Small Jersey City update from Yesterday

URL Harborside


URL Harborside Rising in Exchange Place - Jersey City,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr

Journal Square's Newer Skyline can be seen from the NEC


City Skylines viewed from the Northeast Corridor by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Downtown and Bergen-Lafayette (about 2 weeks ago)

70-80 Columbus








URL/Trump
URL tower seems to have reached the final floors - progress has been much slower




















M2


The Morgan






The Oakman


Brickwork beginning


143 Second Street






Modera Lofts




Pep Boys Demo






532 Jersey Ave - crane installed






Maxwell Alley project




Charles and Co - move ins have started






Erie St Flats


Grove St




York St




Monty's Public House




1st and Brunswick


Bates Street




Glennview Townhouses






Whitlock Cordage










326 Pacific Ave - converting church to apartments






Baker Building


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Rendering of 532 Jersey Avenue *










*6th Street embankment residential*


















http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/08/10th_street_embankment_jersey_city.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Rendering of 361 Newark Ave in Jersey City


----------



## tone99loc (Dec 5, 2005)

Jersey City from Governor's Island (8/30/15):


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Jersey City Update from yesterday*

Waterfront Hotel


Jersey City Rising - Waterfront Hotel by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Waterfront Skyline by Corey Best, on Flickr

URL Harborside


Inbound Amtrak Regional in NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Rising - URL Harborside by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Rising - URL Harborside by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Rising - Trump 2 & URL Harborside by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Rising - Trump 2 & URL Harborside by Corey Best, on Flickr

Journal SQuared


003 by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Sunset Skyline photos from Last week


Jersey City Skyline viewed from Lower Manhattan,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Skyline viewed from Lower Manhattan,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Skyline viewed from Lower Manhattan,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Jersey City Skyline viewed from Lower Manhattan,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> * Fulop: Citi Bike Jersey City launch 'one of the most exciting things'*
> 
> By Terrence T. McDonald | The Jersey Journal
> on September 21, 2015 at 3:51 PM, updated September 22, 2015 at 10:33 AM
> ...


Read The Full Article here : http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/09/fulop_citi_bike_jersey_city_launch_one_of_the_most.html


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's some smaller updates from random locations around Jersey City:

Putting windows in 30 Montgomery






Exchange Place hotel




Canal Crossing


Berry Lane Park


Bergen-Lafayette renovation


site of 829-843 Garfield Ave


URL and Trump 2














Hudson Exchange West



Modera Lofts


hm, what's for sale?


Journal Squared








3 Journal Square Plaza


Skillman Ave/JFK Project






25 Senate Place


850 Newark (4 Stories)


Canco Lofts - any reason they aren't finishing?




333 Grand - next Liberty Harbor North building, 12 stories. Sales office gone


153 Morgan St (6 stories)


The Embankment


Various small downtown construction-rehab projects
































And one from McGinley Square


----------



## Chris08876 (Oct 2, 2015)

Probably a vision, but worth a note:

========================

*The Highline has Nothing on Jersey City’s New Pedestrian Bridge*












> It’s been mentioned time and again: Jersey City residents are fed up with traffic and unreliable mass transit between Northern NJ and Manhattan. Most feel that having an option to get from Jersey City to Manhattan by bike or foot would be a wonderful and much needed transportation addition. Kevin Shane also felt this way so he decided to conceptualize a pedestrian bridge from Jersey City to Manhattan.
> 
> To get started, Shane met with neighbors, bridge engineers and builders, government officials and other experts to discuss his idea and gather feedback. Along the way, he was introduced Jersey City architect Jeff Jordan. They joined forces and created beautiful renderings that depict Liberty Bridge, a pedestrian footbridge from Jersey City to Battery Park. The bridge caters to commuters with an express walking lane and separate bike lane. Other highlights include providing a 200+ foot view over the Hudson and having the bridge be home to retail spaces, artwork, solar panels, benches, free wifi access, and more.
> 
> ...


============================
http://jerseydigs.com/the-highline-has-nothing-on-jersey-citys-new-pedestrian-bridge/


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

Jersey City from a rooftop


----------



## Oron Zchut (Feb 9, 2010)

An assortment of some of the latest photos


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*A recent Hoboken update from Brandon Nagle *


> * The Hanoben*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*A recent Journal Sq update from Brandon Nagle *



> * 3075 JFK Boulevard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*A recent Jersey City update from Brandon Nagle *


> *Western Newport*
> 
> * 10th Street Embankment development*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Posted by CIA over on SSP



> *September 2015:*
> 
> *Downtown JC*
> 18 proposed developments
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!

keep posting!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Jersey City's First Journal Squared Tower Close to Topping Out*




























http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2015/12/14/journal-squared


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

User Towerpower did a massive Photo walk the other day in Journal Square & Downtown Jersey City. Just about every project under construction has been updated... Click here to see the projects updated...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken Yesterday - 4/20/16


Early Morning Jersey City Skyline viewed from Secaucus JCT by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I photographed over 20 projects in the Gold Coast on Saturday the 30th of April 2016... 
You can see them in the New Jersey Section


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

User Oron posted another Huge Jersey City update which can be viewed in the New Jersey section...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I did a Small Bayonne & Jersey Update Yesterday

Bayonne
Port Newark
Jersey City - 1 , 2


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*The Top Developments Transforming New Jersey's Journal Square*

*The Top Developments Transforming New Jersey's Journal Square*
September 20, 2016
https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/market-insight/features/trending-in-ny/the-top-developments-transforming-new-jerseys-journal-square/5944



> The migration of the New York development rush over to Jersey City was no surprise. Located along the waterfront, Jersey City boasts impressive views of the skyline and easy access into Manhattan from the PATH train. But as new development arrived at a rapid pace, it has resulted in rising prices and a lack of developable land. That’s caused developers to look inland in search of other Jersey City neighborhoods ripe for new development. Journal Square, the area surrounding the Journal Square PATH station, has clearly emerged as the new frontier. That’s in no small part to the Jersey City Planning Board, which in 2010 approved Journal Square 2060, a plan mapping out the redevelopment of the area for the next 50 years.






























More info and images in the post here.


----------



## Urban_Nerdin (Jan 15, 2015)

Cool rendering but HAP tower is on the other side of the street.


----------

